# punishment for driving without license



## russian offender

Hi, everybody!

I'm planning on a trip to Spain and Portugal in a week. I want to rent a car in Madrid and drive all the way to Lisboa. 

Unfortunately, about few weeks ago I lost my driving license. I mean, literally lost, I'm not being punished, etc.. I've made temporary driving license, which is suitable only for driving in Russia (I'm from Russia), while my permanent driving license with international status is being issued by DMV - this is gonna take some weeks/months.

So, I can drive physically, but I can't drive legally in Europe. But I don't want to spoil or postpone my trip, so I'm prepared to take some risks and drive with Russia's driving license. What legal consequences am I facing, if I'm stopped and checked in Spain/Portugal? Only fines, to what amount then, or may be even arrest?

Some notes:
1) Please, no moralization or that I want to risk someone else's lives on the road. I've been a driver since 2002. I'm not a reckless driver. I drove in Europe many times. And I have Russia's driver license - somehow I'm allowed to drive in Russia.

2) I'm not going alone. So car will be rented using her (my gf) driving license. But I want to drive myself - I like driving.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Don't know about Spain specifically, but most car rental companies will charge extra to allow a second driver when renting the car. (And yes, the second driver has to show their license when you pick up the car.) 

Over and above the legal issue of driving without a valid license, you would also have to reckon in the penalties should you get involved in an accident while driving a rental car you were not authorized to drive. Any insurance on the rental car would probably be invalidated and you'd be on the hook personally for any damages ordinarily payable through your insurance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo

russian offender said:


> Hi, everybody!
> 
> I'm planning on a trip to Spain and Portugal in a week. I want to rent a car in Madrid and drive all the way to Lisboa.
> 
> Unfortunately, about few weeks ago I lost my driving license. I mean, literally lost, I'm not being punished, etc.. I've made temporary driving license, which is suitable only for driving in Russia (I'm from Russia), while my permanent driving license with international status is being issued by DMV - this is gonna take some weeks/months.
> 
> So, I can drive physically, but I can't drive legally in Europe. But I don't want to spoil or postpone my trip, so I'm prepared to take some risks and drive with Russia's driving license. What legal consequences am I facing, if I'm stopped and checked in Spain/Portugal? Only fines, to what amount then, or may be even arrest?
> 
> Some notes:
> 1) Please, no moralization or that I want to risk someone else's lives on the road. I've been a driver since 2002. I'm not a reckless driver. I drove in Europe many times. And I have Russia's driver license - somehow I'm allowed to drive in Russia.
> 
> 2) I'm not going alone. So car will be rented using her (my gf) driving license. But I want to drive myself - I like driving.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You wont be able to hire a car in Spain or any other european country without a valied and correct driving licence. They insist on seeing the original and taking a photocopy. No licence then you will not be allowed to drive the car. If your girlfriend hires the car, then she is the only one who can legally drive the car and if she allows you to drive it without notifying the hire company first then she will be in trouble too! 
Its an offense, dont do it!


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

If you get pulled then you will be viewed with suspicion by the Guardia as you're Eastern European.

Incorrect paperwork? Full car strip and Lock'n'Load time!

I'd sit back and let your girlfriend drive if I was you. 

I don't like being driven but it is marginally preferable to staring down the barrel of a weapon being waved by the trigger happy Guardia!


----------



## russian offender

Thanks, all! I'm a passenger this time.


----------



## XTreme

russian offender said:


> Thanks, all! I'm a passenger this time.


Wise decision!

Cos remember if there are complications your girlfriend is going to be caught up in it as well.

So now you can spend your holiday sampling all the bars along the way and not having to worry about driving!


----------



## russian offender

XTreme said:


> So now you can spend your holiday sampling all the bars along the way and not having to worry about driving!


Haha, yeah!


----------



## tallbob

XTreme said:


> Wise decision!
> 
> Cos remember if there are complications your girlfriend is going to be caught up in it as well.
> 
> So now you can spend your holiday sampling all the bars along the way and not having to worry about driving!


Believe me you don't want a G/F with complications


----------



## Rolling Stone

tallbob said:


> Believe me you don't want a G/F with complications


Especially if your wife finds out!!!!


----------



## Jazintosh

Hello i dont have enought time to explain your question with details, but i will try it.

1-If you drive a car in Spain without a driver license, i mean you never past the test and get one, them you will be charge and arrested.In May of a couple of years traffic laws changed and right now is considered a CRIME against traffic laws (Delito contra la Seguridad Vial). 
f the Police pull over you, you will be arrested and taken to the police state, face a judge at the court and if you dont have a permanent residence in spain , this could last the maximun legal time (72 hours). If the caugth you on saturday afternoon, you will be in jail (or without passport if you are luck) till monday morning.

2-If you pass the test, you have got a license but not phisically with you ,and you can´t demostrate you are a registered driver in your country, then they will arrest you as well.

3-If you are a register driver but you have lost your document but you can demostare it, then you only get a fine for not carry the license with you.

If you need more details it would be a pleasure explain you tomorrow. Be smart and dont drive.
.


----------



## Rolling Stone

......or if you get stopped by Guardia Civil and show them nothing but smile and act as if you speak no Spanish they typically wave you on. I have done that at least five times just to save time and my wife does that also. I have never shown my license even though I have all the correct documents. Go figure....

I think he already said he was not going to drive so this was solved?


----------



## dunmovin

russian offender said:


> Hi, everybody!
> 
> I'm planning on a trip to Spain and Portugal in a week. I want to rent a car in Madrid and drive all the way to Lisboa.
> 
> Unfortunately, about few weeks ago I lost my driving license. I mean, literally lost, I'm not being punished, etc.. I've made temporary driving license, which is suitable only for driving in Russia (I'm from Russia), while my permanent driving license with international status is being issued by DMV - this is gonna take some weeks/months.
> 
> So, I can drive physically, but I can't drive legally in Europe. But I don't want to spoil or postpone my trip, so I'm prepared to take some risks and drive with Russia's driving license. What legal consequences am I facing, if I'm stopped and checked in Spain/Portugal? Only fines, to what amount then, or may be even arrest?
> 
> Some notes:
> 1) Please, no moralization or that I want to risk someone else's lives on the road. I've been a driver since 2002. I'm not a reckless driver. I drove in Europe many times. And I have Russia's driver license - somehow I'm allowed to drive in Russia.
> 
> 2) I'm not going alone. So car will be rented using her (my gf) driving license. But I want to drive myself - I like driving.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you don't have a valid licence outside of Russia, ergo you can't hire a car. Even if your GF hires the car and you drive it, the penalties mount up.She will be charged with allowing you to drive the vehicle whilst uninsured, if you are involved in an accident, you have no cover. Any accident you get involved in puts you at the disadvantage of you would be driving illegally. Any insurance your GF had would be null and void, worse still, she would be implacted in the crime (allowing an uninsured driver without a valid licence to drive a car she hired)

Don't drive, shut up and when she gets it wrong (treat it as an adventrure when her sense of direction conflicts with the gps)


----------



## VFR

Driving since 2002, well thats OK then as you must be fairly good 

Hang on a minuet ?, I started in 1972 so I must be bloody good, maybe even seriously good


----------



## Stravinsky

Guys, could you just check the threads before you reply to them, this is 4 months old and the guy hasnt been back since ... thanks


----------



## Rolling Stone

Stravinsky said:


> Guys, could you just check the threads before you reply to them, this is 4 months old and the guy hasnt been back since ... thanks



Well, I did not know this was only about answering the poster. I thought is was about discussion and through the discussion I learned a bit so not all was lost.....:confused2:


----------



## Merseybob

tallbob said:


> Believe me you don't want a G/F with complications


Ummmm!

The word Girl more than implies complications!
Whoops! incoming!!

Only Joking Girls!!!!


----------

